# Who do you think will Surprise everyone the most



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

What Blazer do you think will surprise other Blazer fans the most this year. For example, last year Joel surprised just about everyone with his shotblocking, rebounding, and pure effort. 

Surprise can be good or bad, just explain.

My surprise is: I think that Miles will come to play this year. Head on straight and good all around teammate. I look for him to average 17ppg, 3.3apg, 4.4rpg, 1.2spg. I look for him to do this within Nates offence and team play.




So - Feel free to critique my surprise and list your own.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

thylo said:


> What Blazer do you think will surprise other Blazer fans the most this year. For example, last year Joel surprised just about everyone with his shotblocking, rebounding, and pure effort.
> 
> Surprise can be good or bad, just explain.
> 
> ...


Viktor, with Sergei right behind.

I think viktor will average in double figures, and be a key player to the team. Serg' will end the season starting, imho.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

I hate to agree with Hap :eek8: ...but I also think the Russians will probably be pretty decent.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Juan Dixon. I wish I could bring myself to even consider Miles blosseming under Nate, I just don't buy it. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if he's demanding a trade by mid-season. Back to Dixon--I think his offense will surprise people. We all know he can't guard anybody, but he can shoot it. He's also a smart player and doesn't play out of control. I'm excited about this guy.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> Viktor, with Sergei right behind.
> 
> I think viktor will average in double figures, and be a key player to the team. Serg' will end the season starting, imho.


I'd go with VK, too. I think he's going to great role player, filling in where needed at the forward spots. At a minimum, we'll get smart play, solid defense, along with decent scoring and rebounding. I'm still hoping we have a young Detlef in Viktor. :gopray:

If Miles pulls his head out, it'll be tough for Viktor to get enough PT to really shine, though.

I hope you're right about Monia, but I haven't seen him play, and don't know quite what to expect from him.

Go Blazers


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I think our overall team defense will heavily surpise everybody this year. We have a lot of young players who are capable of playing good defense in different ways and I think the team style defense will come together under Nate. I think our Centers and Forwards are going to continue their good defense from last year and I beleive that Zach will step up his defense as well. The increase in overall defense, however, will come from our gaurds and our coaching style. Platoon style. 
Here comes the swarm.

Prunetang


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Well I agree with Hap but I also think Travis Outlaw will have a breakout year. I really hope his defenseive hustle impresses Nate and he gets some quality time. For some reason I also think Juan Dixon will do well, think he has a chip on his shoulder and feels like he has something to prove.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

kaydow said:


> Juan Dixon. I wish I could bring myself to even consider Miles blosseming under Nate, I just don't buy it. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if he's demanding a trade by mid-season. Back to Dixon--I think his offense will surprise people. We all know he can't guard anybody, but he can shoot it. He's also a smart player and doesn't play out of control. I'm excited about this guy.


What he said. Except that I think his team defense is gonna be pretty good. Every game Juan is gonna have two or three steals that he takes all the way home and man is that gonna be some exciting basketball. The shooting guard on the other team may score 20 but it'll be worth it.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I agree with Viktor being the surprise player this upcoming season.....I think he has the tools to become a great sixth man and defensive specialist after hearing about how he guarded Nowitski recently and the fits he was giving Kobe during the last game of the year.....

I truly enjoy his throwback hustle, hardworker style of play....and I think if he keeps it up he could become a fan favorite...


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Dixon.

Since it seems most posters here are under the misconception that he can shoot, I assume they will be surprised when he only hits about 40% of his shots.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Dixon.
> 
> Since it seems most posters here are under the misconception that he can shoot, I assume they will be surprised when he only hits about 40% of his shots.


Well, if we're going to have a shooting guard shoot 40%, I'd prefer that he be 6'3 and not 5'8, and I'd prefer to pay him $2 million, and not $14 million.

Baby steps...


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

This team will become a much smarter team than teams of the past. (Damon is gone) These are all smart intellegent players, maybe miles excepted, and will soon learn to become better. With all of the above players mentioned it is hard to pick. 
*Victor* is probably going to be the Rambus or Kersey of this team. 
*Sergi* is probably better fundamentaly than many of the others, 
*Dixon* is going to suprise us all, 
*Joel* is playing for big money and is showing preperation for it, 
*Webster* is going to be very good,just how soon is the question, 
*Telfair* can just flat out make others better, and 
*Travis* is showing great improvement and, 
*Zack* "if" healthy will be awesome with a better cast, 
*Theo* "if" healthy will be Theo at his best in Nate's defense, Wow!!!!!

I am going with *Zak* as my pick, another re-break-out year!

gatorpops


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

gatorpops, you left Jarret Jack off your list. I think he could make a big contribution this year.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

You forget when you are old! My problem is I have never seen him play except for that little highlight thing.

gatorpops


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Telfair and Dixon.

Telfair will impress all Trail Blazer fans with his improved jumper and his spectacular passes.

Dixon will surprise some people. The guy works hard and will prove to be a solid SG who can really light it up when needed to.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Telfair will impress all Trail Blazer fans with his improved jumper and his spectacular passes.
> 
> Dixon will surprise some people. The guy works hard and will prove to be a solid SG who can really light it up when needed to.


Stop that now. You're getting me all excited!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

No that well all have our free pre-season tickets it will be fun to see all these guys get some quality time. I am assuming Nate will rotate his subs quite a bit in the pre-season. 

I hope he does the same in the regular season to because, we'll be playing such "in your jock" defense guys will need rests here and there.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I think Outlaw will surprise non-Blazer fans the most, but I think most of us Blazer fans expect big things out of him. For us, I think Khryapa will be the surprise. He's been very good for the Russian team in Euroleague (he's a top 5 rebounder in that league iirc). His defense is something I suspect Nate will like and he'll get enough playing time to prove he belongs.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

viktor has 8 rebounds in the first half!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

If Viktor does emerge, Patterson should be thrown out, IMO. He would become completely pointless...


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> If Viktor does emerge, Patterson should be thrown out, IMO. He would become completely pointless...


Two completely different styles of defense.

Viktor plays his OWN position very well and from a fundamental stronghold.

Ruben changes the pace of the game, snapping the laggers out of their daydream state by covering their behinds when their defensive assignments embarass them, like Rasheed used to do.

Also like with Rasheed, the casual fan knows too little about how the game is played to actually appreciate this strength.

Nate knows defense and will definitely use Ruben often. :clap:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Two completely different styles of defense.
> 
> Viktor plays his OWN position very well and from a fundamental stronghold.
> 
> ...


so Ruben's lack of an outside shot, inability to play team defense and spastic defensive style is a good thing?

I guess being a "casual fan" I don't know enough about the game to realize that his strengths aren't good enough to justify keeping younger, taller, smarter and more complete players from playing.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Well, if we're going to have a shooting guard shoot 40%, I'd prefer that he be 6'3 and not 5'8, and I'd prefer to pay him $2 million, and not $14 million.
> 
> Baby steps...


Having a flat TOYO for a spare tire is no better than having a flat PIRELLI for a spare.

They're both a waste of space in the trunk and just dead weight that provides no benefit.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I actually think the team as a whole will surprise most...Now I'm not dreaming of Playoffs or anything like that, but I do think that a 30 win season would surprise most outside of the Blazers fan base and in fact many within it.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I actually think the team as a whole will surprise most...Now I'm not dreaming of Playoffs or anything like that, but I do think that a 30 win season would surprise most outside of the Blazers fan base and in fact many within it.


I will bet you $20.00 that the Blazers win less than 30 games. Deal?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> I will bet you $20.00 that the Blazers win less than 30 games. Deal?


You want to bet, bet something worthwile. $100


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> I will bet you $20.00 that the Blazers win less than 30 games. Deal?


30 Games would be my top end of the projection...that's why it would be a surprise.

I think 25-30 games is where they will be. But I also think that will surprise a lot of people.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Having a flat TOYO for a spare tire is no better than having a flat PIRELLI for a spare.
> 
> They're both a waste of space in the trunk and just dead weight that provides no benefit.


Stupid analogy. You can't drive on a flat tire.

But you can win basketball games with a guy who shoots 40%. The fact that we've added a minimum of 7" in height (with Dixon) to our SG position (and up to 11" with Martell) is a good thing.

10+ million in savings is also a benefit to the team's financial flexibility.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Two completely different styles of defense.
> 
> Viktor plays his OWN position very well and from a fundamental stronghold.
> 
> Ruben changes the pace of the game, snapping the laggers out of their daydream state by covering their behinds when their defensive assignments embarass them, like Rasheed used to do.


I don't care if they have different styles, and besides the fact that I think you're vastly overrating Ruben's defense, I still don't care.

If Viktor emerges, he makes Ruben deadweight. If you have a young, up and coming player with high bball IQ, who can shoot, and is also an above average defender, you make time for him on the floor.

Since Ruben is older and would be played as a defensive specialist, who is a liability in all of those other areas, he should be the one to go...


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> so Ruben's lack of an outside shot, inability to play team defense and spastic defensive style is a good thing?
> 
> I guess being a "casual fan" I don't know enough about the game to realize that his strengths aren't good enough to justify keeping younger, taller, smarter and more complete players from playing.


Ruben is the epitome of a team defender. Maybe he just moves too quick for you to see all that he does.

Nate has stated those who earn PT will get it so there is no way he is "keeping younger, taller, smarter and more complete players from playing".

When they progress enough to displace him, he will be displaced. I don't see it happening this season though, as he is clearly our most "complete" forward at this moment.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

If I had to pick one player who will surprise people, it is Viktor. I think the comparisons to a poor mans Kirilenko are right on and he will be that mold of a quick up tand down the floor PF that Kirilenko is.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Ruben is the epitome of a team defender. Maybe he just moves too quick for you to see all that he does.


on what planet?

Ruben gambles waaay too much on defense, and is constantly trying to do things that don't help the team. He's anything but a good team defender.

Rasheed was a team defender. Ruben is a 1 trick pony who's trick is easily replaceable.



> Nate has stated those who earn PT will get it so there is no way he is "keeping younger, taller, smarter and more complete players from playing".
> 
> When they progress enough to displace him, he will be displaced. I don't see it happening this season though, as he is clearly our most "complete" forward at this moment.


by complete, you do know it means being able to shoot shots past 15 feet, right? It means being a good rebounder, right? It means playing smart, right?

Darius is by far more "complete" than Ruben is.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Stupid analogy. You can't drive on a flat tire.
> 
> But you can win basketball games with a guy who shoots 40%. The fact that we've added a minimum of 7" in height (with Dixon) to our SG position (and up to 11" with Martell) is a good thing.
> 
> 10+ million in savings is also a benefit to the team's financial flexibility.


I'll ignore the namecalling and simply point out that your post makes no sense at all.

To win with a 40% shooter you either need to overcompensate for that incredible weakness by having an excellent rebounder, stealer and disruptor, which he is not, or pay the other team to throw the game.

Since you can't play more than 5 players at a time your height addition theory amounts to nothing. Dixon is still a midget in both size and production, making him essentially a "flat tire". He can't defend because he's too short and weak, and he throws up 3's because he can't handle the inside game with the big boys. Heart will only get you so far.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> I'll ignore the namecalling and simply point out that your post makes no sense at all.


It's not namecalling. I didn't call you stupid - I called your analogy stupid, and I told you why. If you disagree, fine, but shooting a low percentage in basketball doesn't mean your team can't win. It's a disadvantage like any other, but it's not like 40% FG out of a shooting guard is so uncommon.



> To win with a 40% shooter you either need to overcompensate for that incredible weakness by having an excellent rebounder, stealer and disruptor, which he is not, or pay the other team to throw the game.


Well Damon was a 40% shooter with the Blazers, and he was certainly a liability, but we had several 50 win seasons with him taking a large portion of the shots on offense.



> Since you can't play more than 5 players at a time your height addition theory amounts to nothing. Dixon is still a midget in both size and production, making him essentially a "flat tire". He can't defend because he's too short and weak, and he throws up 3's because he can't handle the inside game with the big boys. Heart will only get you so far.


7" is 7"... it means he will be a more effective shooting guard than Damon Stoudamire who started a solid portion of last season at that position. Opposing players will have significantly more trouble shooting directly over him. I personally don't care if he can handle the "inside game with the big boys". He's a shooting guard who can bring shooting to the team - and spread the floor... we have plenty of guys who can play with the big boys. He can cut and catch and shoot for all I care, just so long is he can make some shots. Points are points.

Opposing guards might try to post Dixon up - and they might have some success at it, but it won't be the ridiculous mismatch that Damon at SG presented. I'm not saying it's the difference between 20 and 50 wins, but to me it is a significant difference that is well worth mentioning.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Viktor is by far my favorite player on this team. He's a smart player who is very good in almost all aspects of the game, he works his butt off, and has a great attitude (that is to say, he doesn't let "attitude" affect his game). Unfortunately, I get the sense that his "game" doesn't lend itself well to surprising people. I think (and hope) he will put up solid numbers pretty much across the board and *occasionally* put up stellar numbers in one or two stats in the same game (scoring and rebounding, most likely). But I don't think he'll put up stellar numbers consistently enough to "surprise" people.

That said, I think we have a large number of players with the ability to surprise. A lot of it is due to them being so relatively "unknown". But if Zach produces anywhere close to what he did during his MIP year, most won't consider it a surprise. And if Joel has another season like last season, most won't consider it a surprise. Why? Because we've seen it from them before.

So when I think of surprises, I think of seeing something we haven't seen (or haven't come to expect) from the player in question before. And to that end, I'd probably keep my eye on Darius ('cause he might finally focus in on playing the game), Travis ('cause he might emerge as one of our most consistent jump-shooters), Sebastian ('cause he might show everyone that he's really ready to run this team on the court), Juan ('cause he might prove to be a much more effective player with the Blazers than he was with the Wiz), Sergei ('cause he might turn out to be much, much better than advertised), Martell ('cause he might just be starting at SG by the end of the season), and... yes, I'm going to say it, John Nash ('cause his draft-day dealings and picks over the past 2 seasons might just turn out to be among the best the Blazers have ever had).

Also, with so many players who could "surprise" this season, I fully expect the team as a whole to "surprise" a lot of people. But I guess the fact that I expect it means I won't really be "surprised" if it happens, though... but I can live with it.

PBF


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> Darius is by far more "complete" than Ruben is.


Let's look at the facts:
I'll leave Viktor out of this because his stats flat out stink for last year (FG% .435) but admittedly he didn't get much playing time and I see much potential in him.

FG% RUBEN=.531 DARIUS=.482

3PT SHOOTING RUBEN=2/25 DARIUS=8/23

TOTAL POINTS RUBEN=809 DARIUS=809
DARIUS MISSED 96 MORE SHOTS THAN RUBEN TO SCORE THE EXACT SAME POINT TOTAL!

NEITHER CAN SHOOT FT'S WELL BUT RUBEN WENT TO THE LINE 33% MORE OFTEN THAN DARIUS AND SCORED 40 MORE POINTS THERE, PUTTING HIS OPPONENT IN FOUL TROUBLE MORE OFTEN.

DARIUS HAS A SLIGHT EDGE IN REBOUNDS, 26.

RUBEN LEADS IN STEALS, (WHICH EQUAL POSSESSION), DARIUS LEADS IN BLOCKS (WHICH ONLY SOMETIMES EQUAL POSSESSION). 

DARIUS HAS MORE PF'S AND TO'S WHILE RUBEN HAS MORE ASSISTS.

IT IS UNIVERSALLY AGREED BY PLAYERS AND COACHES THAT RUBEN IS A RELENTLESS COMPETITOR.

DARIUS HIMSELF HAS STATED IT'S JUST A GAME HE LIKES TO PLAY AND WINNING OR LOSING IS NO BIG THING TO HIM.

We'll never agree on this so let's just say I'll take Ruben and you'll take Darius and *Joel is going to do some serious damage to opposing centers this year!!!!*, okay?

:cheers:


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> *Joel is going to do some serious damage to opposing centers this year!!!!*, okay?
> 
> :cheers:


Hear Hear! (or is it Here Here!?)

Miles and Patterson are such different players. I think you guys could debate for hours about it if you wanted to, but I think at this point in their careers, neither of them would really be called a "complete" player. They both have serious strengths and serious weaknesses...

My hope is that Darius can put together a "complete" season - one in which he comes to play and develops a bit more consistency and further rounds out his game, which is impressive but still has a lot of holes in it.

For Ruben, I just want him out of the way, but I'll still root for him when he's playing.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> 7" is 7"... it means he will be a more effective shooting guard than Damon Stoudamire who started a solid portion of last season at that position. Opposing players will have significantly more trouble shooting directly over him. I personally don't care if he can handle the "inside game with the big boys". He's a shooting guard who can bring shooting to the team - and spread the floor... we have plenty of guys who can play with the big boys. He can cut and catch and shoot for all I care, just so long is he can make some shots. Points are points.
> 
> Opposing guards might try to post Dixon up - and they might have some success at it, but it won't be the ridiculous mismatch that Damon at SG presented. I'm not saying it's the difference between 20 and 50 wins, but to me it is a significant difference that is well worth mentioning.


7"?

DAMON=5'10" 174LBS

JUAN=6'3" 164LBS

I'LL TAKE 10 LBS OF MUSCLE AND 10 YEARS OF PROVEN SUCCESS OVER EMPTY WISHES ANY DAY.

I'll say for the record right now the first time they meet Damon will manhandle Juan and send him to the bench in a heartbeat. Not sure why you're comparing him to Damon instead of DA but either way, we're much weaker for the exchange.

I look for Martell to make Juan unnecessary in any case.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Let's look at the facts:
> I'll leave Viktor out of this because his stats flat out stink for last year (FG% .435) but admittedly he didn't get much playing time and I see much potential in him.
> 
> FG% RUBEN=.531 DARIUS=.482
> ...


I don't want Darius, I'll take viktor.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hope nobody takes any of my rantings personal here, as they are not meant to be.

I'm just getting stoked for the season and am really looking forward to going to the Toronto game on the 26th.

This has been a long, hot summer.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> 7"?
> 
> DAMON=5'10" 174LBS
> 
> ...


Damon is 5'8 - listed at 5'10. You can see it if you look at him on the court, stand beside him, etc...

I guess I made the assumption that Juan actually is his listed height, which could be wrong.

Listed weights are pretty useless, IMO, but if Damon is 10 lbs heavier, big whoop. What exactly will that help him do, wrestle Dixon to the ground? 



> I'll say for the record right now the first time they meet Damon will manhandle Juan and send him to the bench in a heartbeat. Not sure why you're comparing him to Damon instead of DA but either way, we're much weaker for the exchange.


Okay, I say that they probably won't even play against each other directly, but if they do Juan will be fine... it's not like Damon is this physical player or dominant force in any way. He walks the ball up the court, takes tons of jump shots and people blow by him on defense.



> I look for Martell to make Juan unnecessary in any case.


Me too, but I expect that to take a while, and in the meantime, I think Juan will play a big role and I think he can hold his own.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Hope nobody takes any of my rantings personal here, as they are not meant to be.
> 
> I'm just getting stoked for the season and am really looking forward to going to the Toronto game on the 26th.
> 
> This has been a long, hot summer.


Keep right on posting... sometimes we go crazy with optimism about players we like. It's always good to have differing (which are often correct) opinions.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Great post PBF. 

gatorpops


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

That was a very good comparison MARIS. I was reading the debate with a bit of a bias towrads Darious, as I just personally like his game better, but those were some good points. 
Also, not to be a stickler, but Damon is not 5'10". I have heard this for a long time and never knew what to think, but it is true. I have seen him before, and seeing as how I am short myself, I can tell when people are a bit shorter than me....haha. I am a whopping 5'9", and I noticed I was just a smidgen taller than Damon. Just an observation.

And like you, I am getting excited to actually see some basketball.
Prunetang


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I have the uneasy feeling that Joel Pryzbilla is not going to live up to expectations. He's going to show that last year was more a fluke than anything else.

I really hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

HearToTemptYou said:


> I have the uneasy feeling that Joel Pryzbilla is not going to live up to expectations. He's going to show that last year was more a fluke than anything else.
> 
> I really hope I'm wrong though.


At least if you're right, it's unlikely to be from lack of effort on Przybilla's part. He seems to really want this and, relevant or not, it *is* a money-making year for him. And that reminds me, it seems one of the potentially few things we have to really than Cheeks for is the play of Przybilla. I remember an interview with Joel last season when he mentioned that Cheeks was all over him following a poor rebounding effort, asking him over and over just how many rebounds he had, how tall he was, etc. Apparently it worked well, in that it both got under Joel's skin and remained relatively tame (and funny, even to Joel) teasing. The next game Joel pulled down something like 16 rebounds and the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Hear Hear! (or is it Here Here!?)
> 
> Miles and Patterson are such different players. I think you guys could debate for hours about it if you wanted to, but I think at this point in their careers, neither of them would really be called a "complete" player. They both have serious strengths and serious weaknesses...


Regardless of position, the Blazers that play on the low block on offense are Rube, Zach, and Joel. Rube is great in the transition game as well, and Zach can pop a little jumper from the FT area, but basically all those guys need to be down low to excell in a half court game. For spacing issues we probably won't see all 3 in at the same time much... I expect Nate to pair Rube at forward with Darius and Victor.



> For Ruben, I just want him out of the way, but I'll still root for him when he's playing.


yeah, unfortunately I'd guess we'll see Travis losing out on PT again seated next to Monya.

btw... I suspect both Dixon and Damon overestimated their heights by 2"... essentially using the shoes on measurement. Dixon looks well short of 6'3 when he's been standing next to other players with barefoot heights I know. While Juan is taller then Damon, it's not like Portland has escaped the same size issues. Can anyone think of a smaller starting current backcourt then Telfair and Dixon or any others that are even close? Charlotte maybe... I don't know who their 2 guard is... Rush?

I guess I'm assuming that Dixon is slated to be the starting 2G... like others have alluded to here and in other threads, that doesn't make my head spin with the possibilities. Like Rube I'll be rooting for him when he's playing, but I'll be hoping that another player (Outlaw, Monia, Smith, Martell) plays well enough to take the role. Size matters in hoops IMO.

So who is going to surprise??? Canzano. I predict he won't write a nasty article speculating sordid affairs about the inner workings of the club for the whole first month. I predict he writes mostly feel good stuff. Its build em up time. 

STOMP


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> So who is going to surprise??? Canzano. I predict he won't write a nasty article speculating sordid affairs about the inner workings of the club for the whole first month. I predict he writes mostly feel good stuff. Its build em up time.


I predict Canzano will be struck by lightning after writing nasty Blazer article #127,479. Oh wait that was just a very very good dream. Almost as good as the one where Jessica Alba and I are on the beach her in a bikini...


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

I think it will either be Travis or Bassy. Both will get the minutes they havent had to date to have a breakout year, and both are capable of that. Both also have a huge upside.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

you in a bikini si a scary thought!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> you in a bikini si a scary thought!


I said Jessica in the Bikini....that thought definetly it NOT scary. :biggrin:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok, since no one else mention him, I'll go with Ha! He improved last year and I expect him to improve this year too. GO HA!


----------



## Victory thru Synergy (Aug 21, 2005)

gatorpops said:


> Great post PBF.
> 
> gatorpops


Concur! 
And to you to pops on your list of surprise players. I think the entire team will surprise a lot of people this year including a lot of Blazer fans because I don't think they are that bad. From reading a lot of posts, I see that many fans have a favorite player. And, I see that some fans also don't like a certain player. Me, I like the entire team. The depth of the team, playing potential, and potential for interaction and chemistry, I find extremely exciting. But I think that an 82 game season over approximately a 6 month period (more games and longer time period if you factor in training camp, pre-season and playoffs) must seem like a terribly long time for the players. As such, I think it is extremely difficult to maintain the same degree of consistency night in and night out. There will undoubtedly be some good nights as well as some bad ones. But as long as the team is putting forth the effort and playing hard, I take the good with the bad.

Some players, like Sebastian and Victor, most will agree are good. But, no matter how good a player is, or what we have come to expect, I think all of the players will show surprising play over the course of the season. 

As far as surprises go:

Telfair - we know he is fast and can pass - but his quickness and passes will still surprise.
Jack - his intensity, enthusiasm and toughness will surprise many, as well as an occasional outside shot and a move to the hoop.
Blake - haven't seen enough of him or read enough about him to definitely say - so Blake himself will be a surprise (if to no one else, at least to me).
Dixon - has the ability to quickly light things up and put points on the board. When he started and played big minutes at Washington, he got big points. Will surprise many by not being as bad as people think.
Smith - scoring ability.
Webster - range and accuracy.
Monia - both his defense and offense will surprise many. 
Miles - high level consistent play will surprise many. My question is: can he put together more games like the 47 point effort last year against Denver?
Outlaw - leaping ability and improved shot.
Patterson - enthusiasm and defense.
Khryapa - defense, consistency, and scoring ability.
Randolph - number of rebounds and points picked up from playing "garbage" ball.
Pryzbilla - quickness, defense and scoring ability.
Ratliff - defense and shot blocking.
Ha.- have to agree with MGB - improvement over the course of the season.

In the words of Gomer - "Surprise, Surprise!"

Go Blazers

:cheers:


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

I have to agree, the whole team will be a suprise.

However, I can't agree with the negative remarks about Ruben. He may be a little wild sometimes and make mistakes, but if he didn't he would be an All Star. Now matter how he is feeling he comes out and plays hard. Miles does have more potential as a scoring threat, but rarely brings it. Ruben also has the ability to totally disrupt the game. Granted you don't always want that, but when a coach has the option it is a great asset. There have been numerous games where by the third quarter the opponent has totally gotten control of the game and are running through their plays and are comfortable. Every play the Blazers know has been picked apart and nothing is working. Ruben comes in and totally disrupts the flow of the game. Causes some TO and makes some fast breaks. Gets people out of there element and that allows our players to get excited again and get back in the game. That is one of the greatest things to have on a young team. When you know you will probably be behind most of the season, you want to have that sixth man that can reshape the game in the final quarters.

It is too hard to narrow down who the biggest suprise will be since we have so many players that haven't been starters. A rookie is always a suprise when they can contribute right away. Dixon and Blake are a tandem that have been working together for years, but haven't gotten PT. Viktor will definately be playing and with Monya coming on, they will probably play together.

I expect a lot from Outlaw, so he won't suprise me much, but will make me satisfied when other people start to notice. Telfair has to prove his worth this year. I think he realzes that and he is smart enough to take advantage.

Ha will probably be the biggest suprise if he averages more than 10 min a game.

Are we playing Seatlle in the first preseason game? That is just too funny. I wonder how Nate feels about that.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I am going to go with Outlaw. I believe this will be the season he takes over.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

biggest surprises:

HA improving as much as he did last season
Miles drifting only half the time he did last year
ha outlaw and viktor running and shutting down other 2nd or 3rd lines of other teams

Nate will surprise too!


----------

